# Kabel-Organisation am Schreibtisch



## cpe80 (3. Februar 2017)

Moin 

ich habe eine Menge Kabel (Strom, Monitorkabel etc.)  hinter meinem Schreibtisch - und das gefällt mir nicht so gut. Ist ein alter IKEA-Schreibtisch (160cm breit) noch ohne Kabel-Organisation. Hat seitlich zwei Träger die durch eine breite Querstange verbunden sind (einmal rum etwa 35cm). Ich würde gern die Kabel besser organisieren: zum einen dachte ich daran, die Steckdose an einem der seitlichen Träger zu befestigen, aber wichtiger wäre mir eine vernünftige Möglichkeit die Kabel festzubekommen. Dazu hätte ich zu Klettbändern tendiert - aber ich finde nichts in der Länge und die zum selbst schneiden haben extrem schlechte Rezensionen (lösen sich ab etc.).

Was tun? Wir organisiert ihr eure Kabel ohne Möglichkeit am Schreibtisch?

Gibt es Klettbänder mit einer Länge >35cm (oder eine Rolle zum konfektionieren, die was taugt)? Oder gute Kabel-Clips?

Hier mal der Schreibtisch, um den es geht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin für alle Ideen dankbar


----------



## Tobi0613 (3. Februar 2017)

Hi, 

ich hatte vor kurzem das gleiche Problem. 

Meine Lösung war dies: Kabel-Clips, 56,6 mm breit, 25 Stuck: Amazon.de: Burobedarf & Schreibwaren

Hält super und ist praktisch beim Verlegen. Die halten alle meine Kabel an Ort und Stelle.


----------



## Abductee (3. Februar 2017)

Bei mir liegen die Kabel alle auf dem Tisch in einem Schlauch.
STAYWIRED flexibler Kabelmantel mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Zacro Neopren Kabelschlauch Kabelkanal Kabelbundel mit Klettverschluss und Lochern Inkl. 10 Stucke wiederverwendbare Klettkabelbinder Perfekt fur TV Computer Audio. Versteckt, bundelt, schutzt und organisiert Kabel 101cm x 11cm schwarze und weisse Seite: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
AGPTEK Universeller Neopren klettverschluss: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## taks (3. Februar 2017)

cpe80 schrieb:


> Gibt es Klettbänder mit einer Länge >35cm (oder eine Rolle zum konfektionieren, die was taugt)? Oder gute Kabel-Clips?



Velcro Klettbandstreifen auf Rolle, schwarz 25m: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Es gibt sonst von IKEA glaub so ein Gitterkanal für Kabel. Weiss aber grad nicht mehr wie er heisst.

_edit: 
Bsp.: SIGNUM Kabelkanal waagerecht - IKEA_


----------



## cpe80 (3. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Antworten! Ich glaube, ich baue eine Kombination 



Tobi0613 schrieb:


> Meine Lösung war dies: Kabel-Clips, 56,6 mm breit, 25 Stuck: Amazon.de: Burobedarf & Schreibwaren
> 
> Hält super und ist praktisch beim Verlegen. Die halten alle meine Kabel an Ort und Stelle.


Hm, ich war vorher skeptisch da es Kleber sind. Aber die Lösung selbst könnte passen.



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei mir liegen die Kabel alle auf dem Tisch in einem Schlauch.


Ich hätte das gern unter/hinter dem Tisch. Aber der Schlauch mit den Zwischen-Öffnungen ist praktisch, der ohne ist vermutlich eher für Hänge-Vorrichtungen von TV/Monitor (man muss ja mal zwischendurch raus/rein in den Kanal).



taks schrieb:


> Es gibt sonst von IKEA glaub so ein Gitterkanal für Kabel. Weiss aber grad nicht mehr wie er heisst.
> 
> _edit:
> Bsp.: SIGNUM Kabelkanal waagerecht - IKEA_


Ich mag die Idee, so ein Teil unterm Schreibtisch fest sitzen zu haben. Notfalls kann man dann die Kabel ja nicht mit kleineren Klettbändern fixieren. Durch die offene Konstruktion kann man außerdem jederzeit rein/raus.


----------

